# Apps achetées et perdues



## ionshunt (16 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, 

Depuis la récente maj, j'ai pas mal réorganiser mes applis, car connaissant mal Itunes j'ai remarqué que certaines d'enter elles ont disparues...même celles achetées une poignée d'euros...

je les ai re-téléchargé depuis ' achat' sur appstore, mais rien...je n'ai pas la version débloquée de tel jeux alors que je l'ai payé...

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ?

Merci infiniment, 

ION

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h22 ----------

OUF c'est résolu...

je ne sais plus comment exactement.


----------

